# Common blues



## -Oy- (Aug 1, 2018)

A few Common Blue Butterflies.

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2018)

oh Wow!!!! I hardly ever see colourful butterflies these days..mainly burnt  orange or just plain white... I need to plant more wildflowers I think


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 1, 2018)

Fantastic, Oy


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks both


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 2, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 2, 2018)

Love the pics! Do not see many colorful ones anymore.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2018)

Lovely butterflies Oy, great shots!


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 3, 2018)

Many thanks folks


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2018)

Very NICE!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 3, 2018)

Very attractive OY, up close or from a distance, viewing their pretty colors and flight


----------

